# Impossible d'utiliser neo-office



## Laurence 33 (5 Février 2011)

Bonsoir, je ne peux plus ouvrir un seul document neo office, ni depuis mon bureau, ni depuis mes documents, c'est la panique! J'ai un OS X 10.5.8. Comme j'ai eu des problèmes avec mes Préférences Système que j'ai du réinstaller idem avec mon imprimante qui marche enfin mais peut-être que j'ai fait quelque chose qui fait que neo office ne marche plus...


----------



## Alycastre (5 Février 2011)

Laurence 33 a dit:


> Bonsoir, je ne peux plus ouvrir un seul document neo office, ni depuis mon bureau, ni depuis mes documents, c'est la panique! J'ai un OS X 10.5.8. Comme j'ai eu des problèmes avec mes Préférences Système que j'ai du réinstaller idem avec mon imprimante qui marche enfin mais peut-être que j'ai fait quelque chose qui fait que neo office ne marche plus...



Je serai tenté de dire ... utilisez OpenOffice  Enfin, c'est mon expérience et celle de certains
Ceci dit, il faut quand même pouvoir ouvrir les anciens fichiers !
Et c'est quoi des problèmes avec "Preferences Système" ??


----------



## Laurence 33 (6 Février 2011)

Bonjour, 
En fait pour une raison inconnue je n'avais plus accès à Préférences Système qui avait disparu, et j'ai donc du les ré-installer via Pacifist et le DVD d'installation Mac.
Je croyais que neo-office s'était pour Mac et donc mieux que O.O?
Comme j'étais plus calme ce matin j'ai réussi en bidouillant à réouvrir mes anciens fichiers, je vais acheter un Disque Dur et en faire une copie, et puis peut-être utiliser O.O, j'aurai besoin de me renseigner avant de tout changer, est-ce qu'il existe un lieu où c'est possible, et qui me dise aussi comment faire?


----------

